
Vis-à-Wiki (Visual Knowledge Management) - 0x1d4e
http://marko-editor.com/vis-a-wiki/
======
0x1d4e
I have been looking around for offline wiki software and stumbled upon this
one. I'm using now Joplin and it works great, especially with the excellent
web clipper and internal linking capacity. But so far it is not possible to
visualize the connected notes as mindmap. Vis-à-Wiki at least for me looks
very interesting even it is discontinued (the author wanted to open source
it). Do you know if there is any existing software that looks like this?

